# Trouble installing BFME



## nastyprobs (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello peeps, 

I have a problem. I own a game called Lord of The Ring Battle For Middle earth and I had it installed on my Windows 7 PC for a while but I deleted it a while back too, I decided recently to re install it and got this error: 

_________________________________________________________________
A Problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'gdiplus.dll' from the media. 

Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation? 

RETRY CANCEL 

______________________ 

Every time I hit retry the message just pops up. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the disk for any smudges/scratches sounds like the drive can't read the disk.


----------



## nastyprobs (Jul 13, 2011)

There was a small tiny scratch, i cleaned the disk and I'll try it again. i was able to bypass that file and get to another .dll file that had the same problem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If remnants of the game are still on the hard drive, try uninstalling the game using Revouninstaller and reinstall again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can try what Jason09 suggested but the deal here is with the Drive.
try to copy the disk contents to your Hard Disk if all the files were copied, try to install the game from the location you copied the files to. If not, the problem is from the DVD and it is scratched


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try disabling any anti-virus software.


----------

